# USB Digital Microscopes



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting one of these. Looks a lot cooler than the pocket micro but it's a lot more pricey. I'd love to be able to just look at my computer screen and determine harvest time though.

hxxp://www.pcgears.com/default.aspx?oid=139069


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow those are cool Bombbudpuffa. That would be useful.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 19, 2008)

nice find, maybe when i get the money tho, thats a bit more than i would spend, guess ill have to stick with the old fashion way, i wonder if you can take snapshots with it, that would be cool.


----------



## warzone (Nov 19, 2008)

pretty nifty looking scopes there man id love to get one myself


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 19, 2008)

> i wonder if you can take snapshots with it


Sure can.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 22, 2008)

what one were you looking @? $100 doesnt look 2 bad


----------



## 84VW (Nov 22, 2008)

i like this website

they have 2 scopes, a pocket one and a usb one

http://www.thinkgeek.com/brain/whereisit.cgi?t=microscope&x=0&y=0


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 22, 2008)

Andy got a digital microscope recently and he seems really happy with it.  I do not know the brand or anything...


----------



## jb247 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have one of the Digital Blue microscopes and it is actually a kids toy. It has 10X, 60X and 200X magnification. Picked it up thru ebay for about $50 shipped and yes it is nice for identifying stages of ripeness. It also allows you to take pictures. Here are a few, so you can see how it works:

Peace...j.b.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 25, 2008)

hey mass if i were 2 get 1 this is prob it  hxxp://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/electronic/ada2/


----------



## andy52 (Nov 26, 2008)

i got mine for 70 bucks to the door and its fantastic


----------



## andy52 (Nov 26, 2008)

you can view on your pc screen and take a picture or movie also.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 30, 2008)

hey andy whats the magnification of pics posted? not trying to knock ya but kinda blurry.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 30, 2008)

when you hole it and try to click the shudder it is blurry,but for checking trichs its the bomb.it has a little slide thing and set firmly on whatever and takes killer pics.it does lose some quality by uploading.the pic on the monitor is superb.sure beats the cheap arse toy from radio shack,a waste of 12 bucks in my opinion.not very reliable either.not sure of the magnification ii used on that one.check the ones i posted in the thread(crystal in dwc) thats at 2 weeks of flower.


----------

